# Are portable PH meters, any good?



## Ariolex (Dec 14, 2019)

What do you guys think of those little portable ph pen meters? Are they accurate? There are some quite inexpensive ones, I wonder if they are worth a shot


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

I tried two of the less expensive ones and they were terribly inaccurate after a few weeks and calibration helped only temporarily before the units went out of wack permanently. The third one I purchased was much better - Hanna Instruments HI 98121.


----------



## Ariolex (Dec 14, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

My exp is same as ken31cay's. I bought one about 5 yrs ago for around $20 range. It just never seemed to be real accurate and seemed like it had to be re calibrated almost all the time.


----------

